# Important Question On Creation As Per Gurbani



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 7, 2006)

Gurfateh


Das is interested to know the exact verse and page number in gurbani which states like following(it may not be correct but similar).

Jorh Torh phir Jorh.
Make,Break and again make.

Das request Gyani Sahib,Amarpal SinghJi, Balbeer Singh Ji, Dr Khalsa Ji among others to kindly find thes verse for das.


Das read it sometime before in Sikh Phulwari Magzine.Which das is not finding now.


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 24, 2006)

Dear Vijaydeep Singh

I cane across the  following verse may be it is the one you are lookinf for 

AMg 117​ang 117
Page 117​mwJ mhlw 3 ]​m​​aajh mehulaa 3 
Maajh, Third Mehl:
​
auqpiq prlau sbdy hovY ]​o​​uthupath purulo subudhae hovai 
Creation and destruction happen through the Word of the Shabad.
​
sbdy hI iPir Epiq hovY ]​subudh​​ae hee fir oupath hovai 
Through the Shabad, creation happens again.
​
gurmuiK vrqY sBu Awpy scw gurmuiK aupwie smwvixAw ]1]​g​​urumukh vuruthai subh aapae suchaa gurumukh oupaae sumaavaniaa 
The Gurmukh knows that the True Lord is all-pervading. The Gurmukh understands creation and merger. ||1||
​
hau vwrI jIau vwrI guru pUrw mMin vswvixAw ]​ho v​​aaree jeeo vaaree gur pooraa munn vusaavaniaa 
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Perfect Guru within their minds.
​
gur qy swiq Bgiq kry idnu rwqI gux kih guxI smwvixAw ]1] rhwau ]​g​​ur thae saath bhugath kurae dhin raathee gun kehi gunee sumaavaniaa 
From the Guru comes peace and tranquility; worship Him with devotion, day and night. Chanting His Glorious Praises, merge into the Glorious Lord. ||1||Pause||
​
gurmuiK DrqI gurmuiK pwxI ]​g​​urumukh dhuruthee gurumukh paanee 
The Gurmukh sees the Lord on the earth, and the Gurmukh sees Him in the water.
​
gurmuiK pvxu bYsMqru KylY ivfwxI ]​g​​urumukh puvun baisunthur khaelai viddaanee 
The Gurmukh sees Him in wind and fire; such is the wonder of His Play.
​
so ingurw jo mir mir jMmY ingury Awvx jwvixAw ]2]​s​​o niguraa jo mar mar junmai nigurae aavun jaavaniaa 
One who has no Guru, dies over and over again, only to be re-born. One who has no Guru continues coming and going in reincarnation. ||2||
​
iqin krqY ieku Kylu rcwieAw ]​th​​in kuruthai eik khael ruchaaeiaa 
The One Creator has set this play in motion.
​
kwieAw srIrY ivic sBu ikCu pwieAw ]​k​​aaeiaa sureerai vich subh kish paaeiaa 
In the frame of the human body, He has placed all things.
​
sbid Byid koeI mhlu pwey mhly mhil bulwvixAw ]3]​subadh bh​​aedh koee mehul paaeae mehulae mehal bulaavaniaa 
Those few who are pierced through by the Word of the Shabad, obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence. He calls them into His Wondrous Palace. ||3||
​
scw swhu scy vxjwry ]​such​​aa saahu suchae vunujaarae 
True is the Banker, and true are His traders.
​
scu vxMjih gur hyiq Apwry ]​such vununjeh​​i gur haeth apaarae 
They purchase Truth, with infinite love for the Guru.
​
scu ivhwJih scu kmwvih sco scu kmwvixAw ]4]​such v​​ihaajhehi such kumaavehi sucho such kumaavaniaa 
They deal in Truth, and they practice Truth. They earn Truth, and only Truth. ||4||
​
ibnu rwsI ko vQu ikau pwey ]​b​​in raasee ko vuth kio paaeae 
Without investment capital, how can anyone acquire merchandise?
​
mnmuK BUly lok sbwey ]​munum​​ukh bhoolae lok subaaeae 
The self-willed manmukhs have all gone astray.
​
ibnu rwsI sB KwlI cly KwlI jwie duKu pwvixAw ]5]​b​​in raasee subh khaalee chulae khaalee jaae dhukh paavaniaa 
Without true wealth, everyone goes empty-handed; going empty-handed, they suffer in pain. ||5||
​
ieik scu vxMjih gur sbid ipAwry ]​e​​ik such vununjehi gur subadh piaarae 
Some deal in Truth, through love of the Guru's Shabad.
​
Awip qrih sgly kul qwry ]​aa​​​p thurehi sugulae kul thaarae 
They save themselves, and save all their ancestors as well.
​
Awey sy prvwxu hoey imil pRIqm suKu pwvixAw ]6]​aa​​​eae sae puruvaan hoeae mil preethum sukh paavaniaa 
Very auspicious is the coming of those who meet their Beloved and find peace. ||6||
​
AMqir vsqu mUVw bwhru Bwly ]​anthar vusuth m​​oorraa baahur bhaalae 
Deep within the self is the secret, but the fool looks for it outside.
​
mnmuK AMDy iPrih byqwly ]​munum​​ukh andhae firehi baethaalae 
The blind self-willed manmukhs wander around like demons;
​
ijQY vQu hovY iqQhu koie n pwvY mnmuK Brim BulwvixAw ]7]​j​​ithai vuth hovai thithuhu koe n paavai munumukh bhuram bhulaavaniaa 
but where the secret is, there, they do not find it. The manmukhs are deluded by doubt. ||7||
​
Awpy dyvY sbid bulwey ]​aa​​​pae dhaevai subadh bulaaeae 
He Himself calls us, and bestows the Word of the Shabad.
​
mhlI mhil shj suKu pwey ]​mehul​​ee mehal sehuj sukh paaeae 
The soul-bride finds intuitive peace and poise in the Mansion of the Lord's Presence.
​
nwnk nwim imlY vifAweI Awpy suix suix iDAwvixAw ]8]13]14]​n​​aanuk naam milai vaddiaaee aapae sun sun dhiaavaniaa 
O Nanak, she obtains the glorious greatness of the Naam; she hears it again and again, and she meditates on it. ||8||13||14||
​


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 24, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das got it and it is as follows.

Star from Ang 838 and to the next ang 839 and 840


iblwvlu mhlw 1 iQqI Gru 10 jiq (838-18)
bilaaval mehlaa 1 thitee ghar 10 jat
Bilaaval, First Mehl, T'hitee ~ The Lunar Days, Tenth House, To The Drum-Beat Jat:
<> siqgur pRswid ] (838-18)
ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
eykm eykMkwru inrwlw ] (838-19, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aykam aykankaar niraalaa.
The First Day: The One Universal Creator is unique,
Amru AjonI jwiq n jwlw ] (838-19, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
amar ajonee jaat na jaalaa.
immortal, unborn, beyond social class or involvement.
Agm Agocru rUpu n ryiKAw ] (838-19, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
agam agochar roop na raykh-i-aa.
He is inaccessible and unfathomable, with no form or feature.
Kojq Kojq Git Git dyiKAw ] (838-19, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
khojat khojat ghat ghat daykhi-aa.
Searching, searching, I have seen Him in each and every heart.


 
jo dyiK idKwvY iqs kau bil jweI ] (839-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jo daykh dikhaavai tis ka-o bal jaa-ee.
I am a sacrifice to one who sees, and inspires others to see Him.
gur prswid prm pdu pweI ]1] (839-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
gur parsaad param pad paa-ee. ||1||
By Guru's Grace, I have obtained the supreme status. ||1||
ikAw jpu jwpau ibnu jgdIsY ] (839-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ki-aa jap jaapa-o bin jagdeesai.
Whose Name should I chant, and meditate on, except the Lord of the Universe?
gur kY sbid mhlu Gru dIsY ]1] rhwau ] (839-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
gur kai sabad mahal ghar deesai. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the Mansion of the Lord's Presence is revealed within the home of one's own heart. ||1||Pause||
dUjY Bwie lgy pCuqwxy ] (839-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
doojai bhaa-ay lagay pachhutaanay.
The Second Day: Those who are in love with another, come to regret and repent.
jm dir bwDy Awvx jwxy ] (839-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jam dar baaDhay aavan jaanay.
The are tied up at Death's door, and continue coming and going.
ikAw lY Awvih ikAw ly jwih ] (839-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ki-aa lai aavahi ki-aa lay jaahi.
What have they brought, and what will they take with them when they go?
isir jmkwlu is cotw Kwih ] (839-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sir jamkaal se chotaa khaahi.
The Messenger of Death looms over their heads, and they endure his beating.
ibnu gur sbd n CUtis koie ] (839-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
bin gur sabad na chhootas ko-ay.
Without the Word of the Guru's Shabad, no one finds release.
pwKMif kIn@Y mukiq n hoie ]2] (839-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
pakhand keenHai mukat na ho-ay. ||2||
Practicing hypocrisy, no one finds liberation. ||2||
Awpy scu kIAw kr joiV ] (839-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aapay sach kee-aa kar jorh.
The True Lord Himself created the universe, joining the elements together.
AMfj PoiV joiV ivCoiV ] (839-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
andaj forh jorh vichhorh.
Breaking the cosmic egg, He united, and separated.
Driq Akwsu kIey bYsx kau Qwau ] (839-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
Dharat akaas kee-ay baisan ka-o thaa-o.
He made the earth and the sky into places to live.
rwiq idnµqu kIey Bau Bwau ] (839-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
raat dinant kee-ay bha-o bhaa-o.
He created day and night, fear and love.
ijin kIey kir vyKxhwrw ] (839-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jin kee-ay kar vaykhanhaaraa.
The One who created the Creation, also watches over it.
Avru n dUjw isrjxhwrw ]3] (839-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
avar na doojaa sirjanhaaraa. ||3||
There is no other Creator Lord. ||3||
iqRqIAw bRhmw ibsnu mhysw ] (839-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
taritee-aa barahmaa bisan mahaysaa.
The Third Day: He created Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva,
dyvI dyv aupwey vysw ] (839-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
dayvee dayv upaa-ay vaysaa.
the gods, goddesses and various manifestations.
joqI jwqI gxq n AwvY ] (839-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jotee jaatee ganat na aavai.
The lights and forms cannot be counted.
ijin swjI so kImiq pwvY ] (839-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jin saajee so keemat paavai.
The One who fashioned them, knows their value.
kImiq pwie rihAw BrpUir ] (839-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
keemat paa-ay rahi-aa bharpoor.
He evaluates them, and totally pervades them.
iksu nyVY iksu AwKw dUir ]4] (839-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
kis nayrhai kis aakhaa door. ||4||
Who is close, and who is far away? ||4||
cauiQ aupwey cwry bydw ] (839-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
cha-uth upaa-ay chaaray baydaa.
The Fourth Day: He created the four Vedas,
KwxI cwry bwxI Bydw ] (839-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
khaanee chaaray banee bhaydaa.
the four sources of creation, and distinct forms of speech.
Ast dsw Ktu qIin aupwey ] (839-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
asat dasaa khat teen upaa-ay.
He created the eighteen Puraanas, the six Shaastras and the three qualities.
so bUJY ijsu Awip buJwey ] (839-9, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
so boojhai jis aap bujhaa-ay.
He alone understands, whom the Lord causes to understand.
qIin smwvY cauQY vwsw ] (839-9, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
teen samaavai cha-uthai vaasaa.
One who overcomes the three qualities, dwells in the fourth state.
pRxviq nwnk hm qw ky dwsw ]5] (839-9, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
paranvat naanak ham taa kay daasaa. ||5||
Prays Nanak, I am his slave. ||5||
pMcmI pMc BUq byqwlw ] (839-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
panchmee panch bhoot baytaalaa.
The Fifth Day: The five elements are demons.
Awip Agocru purKu inrwlw ] (839-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aap agochar purakh niraalaa.
The Lord Himself is unfathomable and detached.
ieik BRim BUKy moh ipAwsy ] (839-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ik bharam bhookhay moh pi-aasay.
Some are gripped by doubt, hunger, emotional attachment and desire.
ieik rsu cwiK sbid iqRpqwsy ] (839-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ik ras chaakh sabad tariptaasay.
Some taste the sublime essence of the Shabad, and are satisfied.
ieik rMig rwqy ieik mir DUir ] (839-11, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ik rang raatay ik mar Dhoor.
Some are imbued with the Lord's Love, while some die, and are reduced to dust.
ieik dir Gir swcY dyiK hdUir ]6] (839-11, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ik dar ghar saachai daykh hadoor. ||6||
Some attain the Court and the Mansion of the True Lord, and behold Him, ever-present. ||6||
JUTy kau nwhI piq nwau ] (839-11, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jhoothay ka-o naahee pat naa-o.
The false one has no honor or fame;
kbhu n sUcw kwlw kwau ] (839-12, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
kabahu na soochaa kaalaa kaa-o.
like the black crow, he never becomes pure.
ipMjir pMKI bMiDAw koie ] (839-12, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
pinjar pankhee banDhi-aa ko-ay.
He is like the bird, imprisoned in a cage;
CyrIN BrmY mukiq n hoie ] (839-12, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
chhayreeN bharmai mukat na ho-ay.
he paces back and forth behind the bars, but he is not released.
qau CUtY jw Ksmu Cfwey ] (839-13, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ta-o chhootai jaa khasam chhadaa-ay.
He alone is emancipated, whom the Lord and Master emancipates.
gurmiq myly Bgiq idRVwey ]7] (839-13, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
gurmat maylay bhagat drirh-aa-ay. ||7||
He follows the Guru's Teachings, and enshrines devotional worship. ||7||
KstI Ktu drsn pRB swjy ] (839-13, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
khastee khat darsan parabh saajay.
The Sixth Day: God organized the six systems of Yoga.
Anhd sbdu inrwlw vwjy ] (839-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
anhad sabad niraalaa vaajay.
The unstruck sound current of the Shabad vibrates of itself.
jy pRB BwvY qw mhil bulwvY ] (839-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jay parabh bhaavai taa mahal bulaavai.
If God wills it so, then one is summoned to the Mansion of His Presence.
sbdy Bydy qau piq pwvY ] (839-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sabday bhayday ta-o pat paavai.
One who is pierced through by the Shabad, obtains honor.
kir kir vys Kpih jil jwvih ] (839-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
kar kar vays khapeh jal jaaveh.
Those who wear religious robes burn, and are ruined.
swcY swcy swic smwvih ]8] (839-15, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
saachai saachay saach samaaveh. ||8||
Through Truth, the truthful ones merge into the True Lord. ||8||
spqmI squ sMqoKu srIir ] (839-15, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
saptamee sat santokh sareer.
The Seventh Day: When the body is imbued with Truth and contentment,
swq smuMd Bry inrml nIir ] (839-15, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
saat samund bharay nirmal neer.
the seven seas within are filled with the Immaculate Water.
mjnu sIlu scu irdY vIcwir ] (839-16, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
majan seel sach ridai veechaar.
Bathing in good conduct, and contemplating the True Lord within the heart,
gur kY sbid pwvY siB pwir ] (839-16, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
gur kai sabad paavai sabh paar.
one obtains the Word of the Guru's Shabad, and carries everyone across.
min swcw muiK swcau Bwie ] (839-16, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
man saachaa mukh saacha-o bhaa-ay.
With the True Lord in the mind, and the True Lord lovingly on one's lips,
scu nIswxY Twk n pwie ]9] (839-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sach neesaanai thaak na paa-ay. ||9||
one is blessed with the banner of Truth, and meets with no obstructions. ||9||
AstmI Ast isiD buiD swDY ] (839-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
astamee asat siDh buDh saaDhai.
The Eighth Day: The eight miraculous powers come when one subdues his own mind,
scu inhkyvlu krim ArwDY ] (839-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sach nihkayval karam araaDhai.
and contemplates the True Lord through pure actions.
paux pwxI AgnI ibsrwau ] (839-18, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
pa-un paanee agnee bisraa-o.
Forget the three qualities of wind, water and fire,
qhI inrMjnu swco nwau ] (839-18, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
tahee niranjan saacho naa-o.
and concentrate on the pure True Name.
iqsu mih mnUAw rihAw ilv lwie ] (839-18, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
tis meh manoo-aa rahi-aa liv laa-ay.
That human who remains lovingly focused on the Lord,
pRxviq nwnku kwlu n Kwie ]10] (839-19, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
paranvat naanak kaal na khaa-ay. ||10||
prays Nanak, shall not be consumed by death. ||10||
nwau naumI nvy nwQ nv KMfw ] Git Git nwQu mhw blvMfw ] (839-19, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
naa-o na-umee navay naath nav khanda. ghat ghat naath mahaa balvandaa.
The Ninth Day: The Name is the supreme almighty Master of the nine masters of Yoga, the nine realms of the earth, and each and every heart.
 
AweI pUqw iehu jgu swrw ] (840-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aa-ee pootaa ih jag saaraa.
This whole world is the child of Maya.
pRB Awdysu Awid rKvwrw ] (840-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
parabh aadays aad rakhvaaraa.
I bow in submission to God, my Protector from the very beginning of time.
Awid jugwdI hY BI hogu ] (840-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aad jugaadee hai bhee hog.
He was in the beginning, He has been throughout the ages, He is now, and He shall always be.
Ehu AprMpru krxY jogu ]11] (840-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
oh aprampar karnai jog. ||11||
He is unlimited, and capable of doing everything. ||11||
dsmI nwmu dwnu iesnwnu ] (840-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
dasmee naam daan isnaan.
The Tenth Day: Meditate on the Naam, give to charity, and purify yourself.
Anidnu mjnu scw gux igAwnu ] (840-2, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
an-din majan sachaa gun gi-aan.
Night and day, bathe in spiritual wisdom and the Glorious Virtues of the True Lord.
sic mYlu n lwgY BRmu Bau BwgY ] (840-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sach mail na laagai bharam bha-o bhaagai.
Truth cannot be polluted; doubt and fear run away from it.
iblmu n qUtis kwcY qwgY ] (840-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
bilam na tootas kaachai taagai.
The flimsy thread breaks in an instant.
ijau qwgw jgu eyvY jwxhu ] (840-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ji-o taagaa jag ayvai jaanhu.
Know that the world is just like this thread.
AsiQru cIqu swic rMgu mwxhu ]12] (840-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
asthir cheet saach rang maanhu. ||12||
Your consciousness shall become steady and stable, enjoying the Love of the True Lord. ||12||
eykwdsI ieku irdY vswvY ] (840-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aykaadasee ik ridai vasaavai.
The Eleventh Day: Enshrine the One Lord within your heart.
ihMsw mmqw mohu cukwvY ] (840-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
hinsaa mamtaa moh chukhaavai.
Eradicate cruelty, egotism and emotional attachment.
Plu pwvY bRqu Awqm cInY ] (840-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
fal paavai barat aatam cheenai.
Earn the fruitful rewards, by observing the fast of knowing your own self.
pwKMif rwic qqu nhI bInY ] (840-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
pakhand raach tat nahee beenai.
One who is engrossed in hypocrisy, does not see the true essence.
inrmlu inrwhwru inhkyvlu ] (840-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
nirmal niraahaar nihkayval.
The Lord is immaculate, self-sustaining and unattached.
sUcY swcy nw lwgY mlu ]13] (840-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
soochai saachay naa laagai mal. ||13||
The Pure, True Lord cannot be polluted. ||13||
jh dyKau qh eyko eykw ] (840-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jah daykh-a-u tah ayko aykaa.
Wherever I look, I see the One Lord there.
hoir jIA aupwey vyko vykw ] (840-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
hor jee-a upaa-ay vayko vaykaa.
He created the other beings, of many and various kinds.
Plohwr kIey Plu jwie ] (840-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
falohaar kee-ay fal jaa-ay.
Eating only fruits, one loses the fruits of life.
rs ks Kwey swdu gvwie ] (840-6, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ras kas khaa-ay saad gavaa-ay.
Eating only delicacies of various sorts, one loses the true taste.
kUVY lwlic lptY lptwie ] (840-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
koorhai laalach laptai laptaa-ay.
In fraud and greed, people are engrossed and entangled.
CUtY gurmuiK swcu kmwie ]14] (840-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
chhootai gurmukh saach kamaa-ay. ||14||
The Gurmukh is emancipated, practicing Truth. ||14||
duAwdis mudRw mnu AauDUqw ] (840-7, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
du-aadas mudraa man a-uDhootaa.
The Twelfth Day: One whose mind is not attached to the twelve signs,
Aihinis jwgih kbih n sUqw ] (840-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ahinis jaageh kabeh na sootaa.
remains awake day and night, and never sleeps.
jwgqu jwig rhY ilv lwie ] (840-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jaagat jaag rahai liv laa-ay.
He remains awake and aware, lovingly centered on the Lord.
gur prcY iqsu kwlu n Kwie ] (840-8, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
gur parchai tis kaal na khaa-ay.
With faith in the Guru, he is not consumed by death.
AqIq Bey mwry bYrweI ] (840-9, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ateet bha-ay maaray bairaa-ee.
Those who become detached, and conquer the five enemies 
pRxviq nwnk qh ilv lweI ]15] (840-9, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
paranvat naanak tah liv laa-ee. ||15||
- prays Nanak, they are lovingly absorbed in the Lord. ||15||
duAwdsI dieAw dwnu kir jwxY ] (840-9, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
du-aadasee da-i-aa daan kar jaanai.
The Twelfth Day: Know, and practice, compassion and charity.
bwhir jwqo BIqir AwxY ] (840-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
baahar jaato bheetar aanai.
Bring your out-going mind back home.
brqI brq rhY inhkwm ] (840-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
bartee barat rahai nihkaam.
Observe the fast of remaining free of desire.
Ajpw jwpu jpY muiK nwm ] (840-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ajpaa jaap japai mukh naam.
Chant the unchanted Chant of the Naam with your mouth.
qIin Bvx mih eyko jwxY ] (840-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
teen bhavan meh ayko jaanai.
Know that the One Lord is contained in the three worlds.
siB suic sMjm swcu pCwxY ]16] (840-11, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sabh such sanjam saach pachhaanai. ||16||
Purity and self-discipline are all contained in knowing the Truth. ||16||
qyris qrvr smud knwrY ] (840-11, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
tayras tarvar samud kanaarai.
The Thirteenth Day: He is like a tree on the sea-shore.
AMimRqu mUlu isKir ilv qwrY ] (840-11, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
amrit mool sikhar liv taarai.
But his roots can become immortal, if his mind is attuned to the Lord's Love.
fr fir mrY n bUfY koie ] (840-12, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
dar dar marai na boodai ko-ay.
Then, he will not die of fear or anxiety, and he will never drown.
infru bUif mrY piq Koie ] (840-12, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
nidar bood marai pat kho-ay.
Without the Fear of God, he drowns and dies, and loses his honor.
fr mih Gru Gr mih fru jwxY ] (840-12, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
dar meh ghar ghar meh dar jaanai.
With the Fear of God in his heart, and his heart in the Fear of God, he knows God.
qKiq invwsu scu min BwxY ]17] (840-13, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
takhat nivaas sach man bhaanai. ||17||
He sits on the throne, and becomes pleasing to the Mind of the True Lord. ||17||
caudis cauQy Qwvih lih pwvY ] (840-13, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
cha-udas cha-uthay thaaveh leh paavai.
The Fourteenth Day: One who enters into the fourth state,
rwjs qwms sq kwl smwvY ] (840-13, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
raajas taamas sat kaal samaavai.
overcomes time, and the three qualities of raajas, taamas and satva.
ssIAr kY Gir sUru smwvY ] (840-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sasee-ar kai ghar soor samaavai.
Then the sun enters into the house of the moon,
jog jugiq kI kImiq pwvY ] (840-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jog jugat kee keemat paavai.
and one knows the value of the technology of Yoga.
caudis Bvn pwqwl smwey ] KMf bRhmMf rihAw ilv lwey ]18] (840-14, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
cha-udas bhavan paataal samaa-ay. khand barahmand rahi-aa liv laa-ay. ||18||
He remains lovingly focused on God, who is permeating the fourteen worlds, the nether regions of the underworld, the galaxies and solar systems. ||18||
AmwvisAw cMdu gupqu gYxwir ] (840-15, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
amaavasi-aa chand gupat gainaar.
Amaavas - The Night of the New Moon: The moon is hidden in the sky.
bUJhu igAwnI sbdu bIcwir ] (840-15, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
boojhhu gi-aanee sabad beechaar.
O wise one, understand and contemplate the Word of the Shabad.
ssIAru ggin joiq iqhu loeI ] (840-16, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
sasee-ar gagan jot tihu lo-ee.
The moon in the sky illuminates the three worlds.
kir kir vyKY krqw soeI ] (840-16, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
kar kar vaykhai kartaa so-ee.
Creating the creation, the Creator beholds it.
gur qy dIsY so iqs hI mwih ] (840-16, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
gur tay deesai so tis hee maahi.
One who sees, through the Guru, merges into Him.
mnmuiK BUly Awvih jwih ]19] (840-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
manmukh bhoolay aavahi jaahi. ||19||
The self-willed manmukhs are deluded, coming and going in reincarnation. ||19||
Gru dru Qwip iQru Qwin suhwvY ] (840-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
ghar dar thaap thir thaan suhaavai.
One who establishes his home within his own heart, obtains the most beautiful, permanent place.
Awpu pCwxY jw siqguru pwvY ] (840-17, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
aap pachhaanai jaa satgur paavai.
One comes to understand his own self, when he finds the True Guru.
jh Awsw qh ibnis ibnwsw ] (840-18, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
jah aasaa tah binas binaasaa.
Wherever there is hope, there is destruction and desolation.
PUtY Kpru duibDw mnsw ] (840-18, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
footai khapar dubiDhaa mansaa.
The bowl of duality and selfishness breaks.
mmqw jwl qy rhY audwsw ] pRxviq nwnk hm qw ky dwsw ]20]1] (840-18, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
mamtaa jaal tay rahai udaasaa. paranvat naanak ham taa kay daasaa. ||20||1||
Prays Nanak, I am the slave of that one, who remains detached amidst the traps of attachment. ||20||1||


----------

